# Fragen zu CPU/GK/Diverses - Zukunft



## Executor008 (3. August 2014)

Die Sache ist die, dass ich nach langer Zeit mir wieder mal einen PC zusammenstellen möchte.
Wie wahrscheinlich jeder vernünftige Mensch möchte ich auch in der Zukunft ohne große Investitionen (bis mich halt wieder so eine Phase packt ^_^) auskommen...
'Vernünftig' ist dabei unter Umständen der falsche Ausdruck, da ich durch meine SUCHT nach GRAFIK unweigerlich UNvernünftig viel zu blechen bereit bin.
Die Unvernunft bewegt sich da zwischen 1-1.5k reines Innenleben...

Jedenfalls hier die Fragen:
- CPU: grundsätzlich scheint intel für gaming beser geeignet zu sein, die i7-whatever dürften da recht zukunftssicher zu sein, aber viele scheinen von der xeon reihe überzeugt... wie kommt das? der eine ist eher der zum OC, der andere bietet mehr kerne, welche hoffentlich einmal besser genutzt werden können als bisher wo stehen die chancen besser? welche modelle wären (un)vernünftig? kommen da nicht schon bald neue reihen in die regale, da die jetzigen doch schon im vollausbau sind? 

​- GK:  da bin ich wirklich wirklich arg im zwiespalt... einerseits lebe ich für die physX effekte und will unbedingt auch mal in die 3D welt vorwagen. Hier scheint nvidia das erste besser zu implementieren und ist beim zweiten marktbeherrschend.​Doch was kann man sich von amds neuer mantle versprechen? und gerade moderne spiele profitieren sehr von massig grafikspeicher, da scheint mir nvidias gtx 780ti mit 3gb ja nicht wirklich gegen eine Radeon R9 290X mit 2x4 gb zu bestehen o.O oder gibt es da tricks von nvidia? 
weil entweder weniger grafikspeicher und dafür 3D und PhysX oder massig speicher und mantle mit grafik-wundern von spielen ;_; *heul*

​- SSD: zur zeit meines letzten pcs gab es die nocht nicht wirklich - ich weiß zwar mittlerweile, dass sie in jeden gamingpc reinkommen, aber nutzt man die genauso wie eine normale hdd bzw wozu baut man dann zusätzlich noch eine langsame hdd ein? speichert man dann nur die sachen auf die ssd, die auch schnell laufen sollen?

- Windows9 und directX12: ich weiß, dass beides erst irgendwann rauskommen wird, jedoch soll ja angeblich dX12 nicht mehr auf win7 laufen sondern nur mehr 8 oder höher... dX12 soll aber mehr auf mehrkernigen cpus rausholen können/generell viele dinge verbessern und win7 aber für standsysteme besser als win8.
also eher auf win9 warten oder dauert das noch ewig?

- Sound: wie sehr bringen es soundkarten? was verändert sich dabei am sound der am ende bei mir ankommt?​

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich dieser Sache annehmen und mir aus meiner Miesere helfen können 
Exe


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2014)

Executor008 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hier die Fragen:- CPU: grundsätzlich scheint intel für gaming beser geeignet zu sein, die i7-whatever dürften da recht zukunftssicher zu sein, aber viele scheinen von der xeon reihe überzeugt... wie kommt das? der eine ist eher der zum OC, der andere bietet mehr kerne, welche hoffentlich einmal besser genutzt werden können als bisher wo stehen die chancen besser? welche modelle wären (un)vernünftig? kommen da nicht schon bald neue reihen in die regale, da die jetzigen doch schon im vollausbau sind?​


Die Xeon, die Du meinst, sind der 1230 und 1231 für den Sockel 1150, und die sind technisch das gleiche wie die Core i7, nur dass die keine Grafikeinheit haben. Übertakten kannst Du die auch nicht, das gilt aber auch für den zB i7-4770 ohne "k", denn nur die mit nem "k" am Ende der Modellnummer kann man auch wirklich übertakten, also zB i7-4770k oder i7-4790k.

Und weil diese Xeons halt an sich identisch sind, hast Du mit nem Core i7 keinen nennenswerten Vorteil. Du hast halt bei den i7 teils zB 0,1 oder 0,4 GHz mehr Takt, aber das sind dann vlt 5-10% mehr Takt, und in aktuellen Games sowie auf absehbare Zeit bringen 5-10% mehr Takt je nach Game im Maximalfall vlt. 4-5% mehr Leistung, oft aber sogar nur 0-1%, und selbst 5% merkst Du nicht: dann hast Du bei eh schon zB 60 FPS eben 63 FPS, und wenn Du sowieso mit nur 30 FPS unterwegs wärst, hättest Du halt 31 FPS - da bringt der Takt dann auch nix mehr...    du zahlst aber eben bei nem i7 drauf im Vergleich zu den Xeons. Mit nem fett übertakteten Core i7 könntest Du zwar in einer Weile, wenn der Takt dann doch  eine etwas größere Rolle als jetzt spielen SOLLTE, mit einem übertakteten i7 einen etwas größeren Vorteil haben, ABER dann musst Du ein teureres OC-Board nehmen UND zahlst für den i7 mehr, d.h. Du hast dann zwar in zB 2 Jahren mehr Power, hast aber auch so viel draufbezahlt, dass Du dann vermutlich auch eine neue modernere CPU von dem gesparten Geld und dem Verkauf des i7 kaufen könntest, die schneller ist als ein übertakteter core i7     Daher sind die Xeons eben ein guter Tipp, weil die durch ihre 8 Threads (4 Kerne mit je 2 Threads = 8 Threads = quasi wie 8 Kerne) auch zukunftssicherer als die Core i5 sind.


​


> - GK:  da bin ich wirklich wirklich arg im zwiespalt... einerseits lebe ich für die physX effekte und will unbedingt auch mal in die 3D welt vorwagen. Hier scheint nvidia das erste besser zu implementieren und ist beim zweiten marktbeherrschend.​Doch was kann man sich von amds neuer mantle versprechen? und gerade moderne spiele profitieren sehr von massig grafikspeicher, da scheint mir nvidias gtx 780ti mit 3gb ja nicht wirklich gegen eine Radeon R9 290X mit 2x4 gb zu bestehen o.O oder gibt es da tricks von nvidia?
> weil entweder weniger grafikspeicher und dafür 3D und PhysX oder massig speicher und mantle mit grafik-wundern von spielen ;_; *heul*​


bei Preis-Leistung ist AMD klar besser. Die GTX 780 Ti ist lediglich 10% schneller als die R9 290 OHNE X, kostet aber 100€ mehr. PhysX unterstützen ja nur ganz wenige Games, daher würde ich das nicht so wichtig nehmen. Wenn Dir das RAM solche Sorgen macht und du unbedingt Nvidia willst, würd ich sogar eher nur eine GTX 770 holen, die aktuell und für eine Weile auch noch gut ausreichen wird. Und dann holst Du eben schon zB in nem Jahr eine neue Karte mit mehr RAM, wenn dann auch neue Modelle draußen sind. Dann zahlst Du halt jetzt nur 270€ statt mind. 520€ (für die 780 Ti), hast also 250€ gespart, und in nem Jahr mit den 250€ + dem Geld, was die gebrauchte GTX 770 bringt, bekommst Du sicher eine dann neuere Nvidia mit mehr RAM, die von der Leistung her auch so stark wie eine GTX 780 Ti ist. Du musst dann halt nur in Kauf nehmen, dass Du bis dahin dann ca 20% weniger Leistung hast, wenn Du "nur" eine GTX 770 nimmst.

​

> - SSD: zur zeit meines letzten pcs gab es die nocht nicht wirklich - ich weiß zwar mittlerweile, dass sie in jeden gamingpc reinkommen, aber nutzt man die genauso wie eine normale hdd bzw wozu baut man dann zusätzlich noch eine langsame hdd ein? speichert man dann nur die sachen auf die ssd, die auch schnell laufen sollen?


 Ne SSD ist vor allem wegen der Zugriffszeiten interessant, die den Windows-Alltag massiv beschleunigen, weil "Kleinkram" viel schneller geladen wird. Der Browser oder ein Ordner geht quasi sofort auf anstatt dass es erst 3-4 Sekunden von Festplatte rattert. Für die Spieleleistung aber bringt eine SSD nichts - nur für die Ladezeiten. Wenn Du zB 256GB nimmst, reicht die SSD locker für Windows, alle "normalen" Tools und Anwendungen, einiges an "Eigene Dokumente" und auch das ein oder andere Game, bei dem die Ladezeit vlt. wirklich spürbar verkürzt wird und wo es Sinn macht, weil man vlt zB 10 Sekunden früher auf nem Server bei nem Multiplayertitel landet.

Kannst auch mal dieses Special zu SSDs lesen: Kauftipps und Marktübersicht zu Festplatten und SSDs für Gamer 



> - Windows9 und directX12: ich weiß, dass beides erst irgendwann rauskommen wird, jedoch soll ja angeblich dX12 nicht mehr auf win7 laufen sondern nur mehr 8 oder höher... dX12 soll aber mehr auf mehrkernigen cpus rausholen können/generell viele dinge verbessern und win7 aber für standsysteme besser als win8.
> also eher auf win9 warten oder dauert das noch ewig?


 auf keinen Fall muss man deswegen warten. FALLS es wirklich später Mal nen Vorteil bringt, kannst Du es doch immer noch kaufen. Aber erfahrungsgemäß machen die Spielehersteller von den Vorteilen eines neueren Windows oder DX erst sehr sehr langsam Gebrauch, erst Recht heutzutage, wo Konsolen an erster Stelle stehen und es sich für Grafik ggf. gar nicht lohnt, PC-spezielle Features einzubauen. Und das Win9 NÖTIG wird, das wird erst Recht auch nach Release noch Jahre dauern, denn ansonsten würde ein Spielehersteller sich Millionen an potentiellen Käufern vergraulen, die sicher nicht nur wegen nem doofen Spiel extra ein neues Windows kaufen gehen  




> - Sound: wie sehr bringen es soundkarten? was verändert sich dabei am sound der am ende bei mir ankommt?


 Ne Soundkarte bringt einen klareren, rauschfreieren und brillanteren Ton, du kannst da mehr an Tönen differenzieren, hörst einfach mehr Details - aber nur WENN Du gute Boxen / Kopfhörer hast. Auf keinen Fall lohnt sich eine 50€-Karte für ein 40€-Boxenset oder ein 40€-Headset. Und wenn Du den Ton digital vom PC nutzt, bringt eine Soundkarte eh nix - zB per HDMI zu einem AV-Receiver oder bei USB-Headsets


----------



## Executor008 (4. August 2014)

Phew...
Wahnsinnig schnelle und aufschlussreiche Antwort! 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Xeon, die Du meinst, sind der 1230 und 1231 für den Sockel 1150, und die sind technisch das gleiche wie die Core i7, nur dass die keine Grafikeinheit haben.​



- Liege ich da zumindest ein klein wenig richtig in der Annahme, dass eine Grafikeinheit im Endeffekt durch die Grafikkarte 'ersetzt' werden würde und somit überflüssig ist beim i7? Oder was für Vorteile bringt die sonst so mit sich? Weshalb eigentlich gerade die 1230/1231 wenn es da bereits z.B den 1241 um ca 10€ mehr gibt? Oder sind gerade die beiden aus einem besonderen Grund geeignet?



> Mit nem fett übertakteten Core i7 könntest Du zwar in einer Weile, wenn der Takt dann doch  eine etwas größere Rolle als jetzt spielen SOLLTE, mit einem übertakteten i7 einen etwas größeren Vorteil haben, ABER dann musst Du ein teureres OC-Board nehmen UND zahlst für den i7 mehr, d.h. Du hast dann zwar in zB 2 Jahren mehr Power, hast aber auch so viel draufbezahlt, dass Du dann vermutlich auch eine neue modernere CPU von dem gesparten Geld und dem Verkauf des i7 kaufen könntest, die schneller ist als ein übertakteter core i7



- Nachdem die derzeitige Entwicklung ja eher die GK als die CPU zu fordern scheit, müsste ich im Zweifel halt den Xeon in 2 Jahren austauschen, falls plötzlich CPU wieder gefragt sein sollte...? 
​

> bei Preis-Leistung ist AMD klar besser. Wenn Dir das RAM solche Sorgen macht und du unbedingt Nvidia willst, würd ich sogar eher nur eine GTX 770 holen, die aktuell und für eine Weile auch noch gut ausreichen wird. Und dann holst Du eben schon zB in nem Jahr eine neue Karte mit mehr RAM, wenn dann auch neue Modelle draußen sind.



- Aiaiai ... also das macht das ganze nun nicht wirklich viel leichter  Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Wiederverkaufswert dann aus? Modelle wie GTX 880 o.Ä. haben von Nvidia dann auch 'nur' 4gb geplant ... hach, das Sorgenthema eines jeden Enthusiasten 
​

> Ne SSD ist vor allem wegen der Zugriffszeiten interessant, die den Windows-Alltag massiv beschleunigen, weil "Kleinkram" viel schneller geladen wird. Der Browser oder ein Ordner geht quasi sofort auf anstatt dass es erst 3-4 Sekunden von Festplatte rattert. Für die Spieleleistung aber bringt eine SSD nichts - nur für die Ladezeiten.



- Hm, also kommen dann auf die SSD grob gesagt nur das Betriebssystem und andere 'systemrelevanten' Programme...? Diesbezüglich benötigt man keine riesigen Kapazitäten für Games etc. Klingt soweit einleuchtend, vielen Dank!



> auf keinen Fall muss man deswegen warten. FALLS es wirklich später Mal nen Vorteil bringt, kannst Du es doch immer noch kaufen. Aber erfahrungsgemäß machen die Spielehersteller von den Vorteilen eines neueren Windows oder DX erst sehr sehr langsam Gebrauch, erst Recht heutzutage, wo Konsolen an erster Stelle stehen und es sich für Grafik ggf. gar nicht lohnt, PC-spezielle Features einzubauen.



- Also weiterhin auf win7 x64 vertrauen, da win9 bzw. DirectX12 erst in 2-3 Jahren zum tragen kommen werden ... wenn überhaupt. Diese Frage ebenfalls abgehakt 

​


> Ne Soundkarte bringt einen klareren, rauschfreieren und brillanteren Ton, du kannst da mehr an Tönen differenzieren, hörst einfach mehr Details - aber nur WENN Du gute Boxen / Kopfhörer hast. Auf keinen Fall lohnt sich eine 50€-Karte für ein 40€-Boxenset oder ein 40€-Headset. Und wenn Du den Ton digital vom PC nutzt, bringt eine Soundkarte eh nix - zB per HDMI zu einem AV-Receiver oder bei USB-Headsets



- Wenn ich bei den anderen Teilen schon so 'vernünftig' zu Werk gehe, dann sollte sich diese kleine Investition auch noch ausgehen... merci!


Bleiben soweit nur noch die Fragen zu CPU, Grafikkarten und diese Neue hier noch nicht ganz geklärt:

- Motherboard: Worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten? Außer auf den richtigen Sockel selbstverständlich :3 Stimmt es, dass man wenn man gerade da spart einiges an Leistung verlieren könnte, da das MB doch in irgendeiner Weise alle Komponenten verbindet/Schnittstellen erzeugt und alle Daten dort zumindest einmal durchmüssen?

Vielen Dank an Herbboy für die bisherige Erleuchtung meinerseits!
Exe


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2014)

Also, wenn der 1241 wirklich nur 10€ mehr kostet, dann ist der natürlich auch zu empfehlen - meine letzte info war, dass die beiden anderen ca 200-210€ kosten, der 2141 aber eher 240-250€.

Und die Grafikeinheit brauchst Du in der Tat nur dann, wenn Du keine Grafikkarte benutzt - ansonsten ist die nutzlos, AUSSER für den Sonderfall, dass Du Probleme hast und mal testen willst, ob das Problem auch ohne Grafikkarte besteht.


Wegen der "Haltbarkeit" der CPU: grad weil alle Games im Kern auch für Konsolen produziert werden und keine zu "komplizierten" Berechnungen haben dürfen, die für eine Konsolen-CPU zu viel wäre, ist es extrem unwahrschenlich, dass schon in 2 Jahren ein Xeon 1230 oder ähnlicher nicht mehr reicht. Es kann aber EVENTUELL sein, dass Du mit nem i7 auf zB 5GHz getaktet DANN doch zB 20% mehr Leistung hast als mit dem Xeon bei seinem Turbotakt von 3,9GHz. Aber eben nur "mehr" und "vielleicht" und dazu evlt. auch erst in 4 Jahren und nicht schon in 2 Jahren. Daher würde ICH nicht den teuren übertaktbaren i7 nehmen, nur weil man drauf speukuliert, dass sich das irgendwann mal auszahlt: da isses cleverer, abzuwarten, und FALLS einem der Xeon mal nicht reicht sich eine neue CPU zu holen.


Grafik-RAM: das ist alles eh Spekulation, ob man wirklich mehr als 2GB wirklich BRAUCHT auf absehbare Zeit...  es kann zwar sein, dass vlt eine Karte mit mehr GB auch etwas mehr Leistung bringt als das gleiche Modell mit nur 2GB, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass die mit 2GB dann "ungeignet" wäre oder "maximal 40FPS" liefert und die mit zB 4GB schafft locker 60 FPS. Schlimmstenfalls wird man vlt bei der Karte mit 2GB bei den Details halt ein kleines bisschen weiter runtergehen müssen als bei der Karte mit 3-4GB RAM, zB kann man dann halt evtl. nicht die ultra-mega-HD-Texturen nutzen, sondern "nur" die Ultra-Texturen  



Mainboards: rein für die Leistung ist es schon seit Jahren an sich völlig irrelevant, ob man ein billiges oder teures nimmt. Aktuell braucht man ohne Übertakten kein Modell über 90-100€ zu nehmen, aber vlt auch vorsichtshalber auch keines für unter 60€. Aber ansonsten: die ganz teuren Boards haben halt NOCH bessere Spannungswandler, Mini-Kühler, Schaltungen usw., damit man die CPU NOCH besser übertakten kann, und/oder sie haben mehr Anschlüsse, Zusatzfeatures usw. - aber wenn man nicht übertakten will und keine überdurchschnittlichen vielen Dinge einbauen/anschließen will, bietet jedes Board für c.a 70-90€ absolut hochwertige Qualität mit einem hohten Standard bei den Kondensatoren, mind 4x USB mit mind 2x USB3.0 hinten am Board sowie mind je ein Anschluss USB2.0 und 3.0 auf dem Board für ein Frontpanel, dazu mind. 4x schnelles SATA3 für SSDs und Festplatten, wobei Festplatten gar nicht schnell genug wären, da würde auch SATA2 völlig reichen. Und Steckplätze für die Grafikkarte + 2-3 Zusatzkarten sowieso.

Beim Sockel 1150 am besten den aktuellen H97-Chipsatz nehmen, oder auch Z97, obwohl der an sich zum Übertakten gedacht ist.


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne SSD ist vor allem wegen der Zugriffszeiten interessant, die den Windows-Alltag massiv beschleunigen, weil "Kleinkram" viel schneller geladen wird. Der Browser oder ein Ordner geht quasi sofort auf anstatt dass es erst 3-4 Sekunden von Festplatte rattert. Für die Spieleleistung aber bringt eine SSD nichts - nur für die Ladezeiten. Wenn Du zB 256GB nimmst, reicht die SSD locker für Windows, alle "normalen" Tools und Anwendungen, einiges an "Eigene Dokumente" und auch das ein oder andere Game, bei dem die Ladezeit vlt. wirklich spürbar verkürzt wird und wo es Sinn macht, weil man vlt zB 10 Sekunden früher auf nem Server bei nem Multiplayertitel landet.


Was aber auch bei Spielen mit  schlimmstenfalls Levelladezeiten hinter jeder 2. Tür hilft, die dann eben drastisch verkürzt werden.
Man bedenke auch MMOs, bei denen verschiedenste Daten dynamisch geladen werden und daher gerade bei Gebietswechseln hohe Anforderungen an die Festplatte stellen.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Windows Partition aus - da wird ja dauernd drauf rum geschrieben (Browsercache, Log- und Konfigurationsfiles, Indexierung, ...) - sind die aktuellen SSDs da inzwischen nicht mehr so anfällig/längerlebig, so daß man das vernachlässigen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was aber auch bei Spielen mit  schlimmstenfalls Levelladezeiten hinter jeder 2. Tür hilft, die dann eben drastisch verkürzt werden.
> Man bedenke auch MMOs, bei denen verschiedenste Daten dynamisch geladen werden und daher gerade bei Gebietswechseln hohe Anforderungen an die Festplatte stellen.


 gibt es denn da nen Test, dass eine SSD dort wirklich hilft, oder vermutest Du das nur? Denn an sich müssen da ja nicht so viele Daten geladen werden, dass es wegen der HDD ständig ruckelt - bzw. ich wüsste auch nicht, dass MMO-Player über so was klagen, was aber an sich der Fall sein müsste, da ja bei weitem noch nicht jeder ne SSD hat. ^^ 




> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Windows Partition aus - da wird ja dauernd drauf rum geschrieben (Browsercache, Log- und Konfigurationsfiles, Indexierung, ...) - sind die aktuellen SSDs da inzwischen nicht mehr so anfällig/längerlebig, so daß man das vernachlässigen kann?


 So was wie Indexdienst wird AFAIK gar nicht erst aktiviert, da erkennt Win7 bei der Installation eine SSD und passt sich an. Und der Rest ist und war schon immer nicht relevant, das sind ja keine Zig-Gigabyte jeden Tag, und selbst wenn doch: auch bei den ersten bezahlbaren Massenmarkt-SSDs waren es mind 1000 Schreibzyklen, die eine SSD "lebt". Eine SSD mit zb 60GB könnte man dann also 1000 Tage am Stück 1x mit 60GB überschreiben oder 2000 Tage lang mit 30GB - das wären 3 btw. 6 Jahre. Und wenn die SSD 120GB hat, sind es sogar 12 Jahre bei 30GB SSD-Überschreibung JEDEN Tag... 

Es gab es halt damals, als SSD endlich bezahlbar wurden, RELATIV viele Ausfälle, die aber eher mit der magelnden Erfahrung bei der Massenproduktion und im Praxiseinsatz bei Normalusern, quasi Kinderkrankheiten zu tun hatten. Da wurde dann das Gerücht verbreitet, dass die Ausfälle an der Haltbarkeit von SSD liegt, weil man die ja nur X-Mal neu überschreiben kann. Das war/ist aber Unsinn, da hätte man dann ja eine 60GB-SSD, die schon nach 12 Monaten hopps geht, JEDEN Tag mit 180GB überschreiben müssen...  und selbst dann wäre die nicht kaputt, sondern man könnte halt nur noch die Daten lesen, aber keine neuen mehr schreiben.


----------



## Executor008 (4. August 2014)

Da nähere ich mich mit meinen Fragen doch tatsächlich schon fast dem Ende ^_^

Bloß noch ein wenig Spezifischeres zur Grafikkarte:

- Sehe ich das richtig, dass PhysiX auf AMD Karten genauso laufen wie auf Nvidias, vlt halt etwas aufwendiger für die Karte/nicht ganz so 'nativ' wie bei Nvidia?

- Ein insgeheimer Hauptgrund weshalb ich mich an Nvidia geklammert habe war mein Wunsch, auch mal in 3D zu zocken... Doch muss ich jetzt feststellen, dass die ganzen neuen 'Flaggschiffkarten' von Nvidia das gar nicht unterstützen ?!?! 
Zumindest stehen keine der neuen Karten auf der offiziellen Seite: 3D Glasses and Displays | NVIDIA

- Inwiefern wird sich Nvidias G-Synch auf die nächsten Spiele auswirken? Das Konzept klingt ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, dass auch bei niedrigeren Fps das Bild flüssig bleiben soll, da keine Skips entstehen wenn das eine Bild mal langsamer berechnet wurde...

Oh und ja stimmt, das Netzteil sollte ja auch genug Saft liefern, aber was sollte man da beachten (gold plus *whatever* , E8/E9, etc?) ... irgendwo im Forum hatte ich mal gelesen, 'wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal' bei Netzteilen.


Außer dem o.E. wären dann sogar alle meine Fragen bisher wirklich kompetent erklärt worden - vielen Dank! 
Exe


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2014)

Executor008 schrieb:


> - Sehe ich das richtig, dass PhysiX auf AMD Karten genauso laufen wie auf Nvidias, vlt halt etwas aufwendiger für die Karte/nicht ganz so 'nativ' wie bei Nvidia?


 PhysX sind zusätzliche Physik-Effekte - d.h. die fehlen bei AMD dann ganz. Allerdings sind die Unterschiede meist nicht groß - du hast dann halt so was wie zB einen Umhang, der bei AMD-Karten sich dann über eine Animation bewegt, und bei Nvidia wird es "echter" berechnet und sieht vielleicht "realistischer" aus, oder ein Glas zersplittert mit PhysX in tausende Splitter, ohne PhysX nur in in ein paar Dutzend. Aber alles hängt eben vom Spiel ab - nur ganz wenige haben überhaupt PhysX, und je nach Spiel sind die Unterschiede meist eher gering. Es ist aber nicht so, dass man ohne PhysX eine "leblose" Grafik hätte. zB  bei zB Borderlands 2 ist der Unterschied ziemlich groß und trotzdem nicht "schlimm", du hast da zB mit PhysX öfter mal in Zimmern Fahnen oder Tücher rumhängen, die sich auch bewegen, und ohne PhysX fehlen die dann. Bei den meisten Spielen hast Du aber trotzdem die Fahne, nur bewegt die sich dann halt vlt nicht ganz so realistisch. 



> Ein insgeheimer Hauptgrund weshalb ich mich an Nvidia geklammert habe war mein Wunsch, auch mal in 3D zu zocken... Doch muss ich jetzt feststellen, dass die ganzen neuen 'Flaggschiffkarten' von Nvidia das gar nicht unterstützen ?!?!
> Zumindest stehen keine der neuen Karten auf der offiziellen Seite: 3D Glasses and Displays | NVIDIA


 die Seite ist sicher veraltet ^^  Aber bist Du sicher, dass Du das willst? Du brauchst von Nvidia als geeignet bezeichnete, teurere Monitore, du brauchst die Brille UND du hast nur halb so viele FPS wie ohne 3D bei ansonsten gleichen Details. Zudem geht 3D auch mit AMD, ist nur was "fummeliger", geht dafür aber dann sogar mit Brillen, die zum TV/Monitor gehören. 




> - Inwiefern wird sich Nvidias G-Synch auf die nächsten Spiele auswirken? Das Konzept klingt ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, dass auch bei niedrigeren Fps das Bild flüssig bleiben soll, da keine Skips entstehen wenn das eine Bild mal langsamer berechnet wurde...


 das ist in meinen Augen reines Marketing und vielleicht sogar eine Totgeburt, die sich nicht durchsetzen wird - niemand hat sich bisher über das angebliche Problem beschwert, welches Nvidia lösen will. Vlt. wird das Bild dann halt NOCH "ruhiger", aber an sich braucht das keiner, vor allem brauchst Du dafür einen teuren Monitor, denn es MUSS hardwareseitig vom Monitor unterstützt werden. Aktuell sind erst 3 Monitore gelistet, und die kosten alle 200-300€ MEHR als die baugleichen Modelle, die es bereits gibt und die G-Sync nicht haben.

Zudem: AMD arbeitet gerade an einer ähnlichen Technik, nur dass die softwareseitig funktioniert und man keinen besonderen Monitor braucht.



Netzteil: reichen würden schon 450-500W für 50€, aber mit einem hochwertigeren Modell sparst Du auch was Strom - da reicht selbst mit einer starken Karte dann zB ein BeQuiet E9-CM mit 480W aus, das kostet nicht aus Spaß seine 70-80€, weil es eben auch einem Modell mit "600W für 45€" überlegen ist.


----------



## Executor008 (4. August 2014)

Hmm... irgendwie kann ich das nicht ganz glauben, dass die PhysX Effekte bei AMD dann gänzlich fehlen!

Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich gerade auf einer alten Radeon HD 5870 mit heißen 15fps Borderlands 2 mit hohen PhysX gespielt habe um das selber nachzuprüfen - und ja, alle PhysiX Effekte werden dargestellt (flüssiges Wasser, wehende Fahnen, umherfliegende Trümmer, etc)...
Also muss entweder muss mich meine 5870er all die Jahre mit einer Nvidia Karte betrogen haben oder AMD trotzdem PhysX darstellen können  

EDIT: nach längerem googeln muss ich sagen, dass ich niemals etwas derartiges aufgeführt habe, um PhysX zu aktivieren... ich besitze bisher auch noch keine Nvidia Karte und habe nichts an Treibern/Mods herumgefummelt ... also ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie das möglich ist o.O

Jetzt bin ich zugegebenermaßen etwas verwirrt.
Zumindest finde ich es durchaus interessant von Nvidea, dass sie es nicht für nötig halten, ihre Seite halbwegs up2date zu halten?!

Das mit dem Monitor ist wieder eine andere Geschichte, da muss ich mir sowieso einen neuen zulegen, denn die errechnete Augenweide sollte dann doch zumindest auf 2560x1440 ablaufen, oder nicht? Pixeldichte und so ...

Beim Netzteil heißt es also, dass sich auf die Jahre gerechnet ein qualitatives Produkt durchaus rentiert - wie meistens eigentlich!

So langsam scheint in meinem Kopf ein Gesamtkonzept heranzureifen, auch wenn alle Klarheiten zu GK beseitigt wurden


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2014)

Executor008 schrieb:


> Hmm... irgendwie kann ich das nicht ganz glauben, dass die PhysX Effekte bei AMD dann gänzlich fehlen!


 sie werden meist ersetzt durch "einfachere" Physik-Berechnung. zB statt nem wehenden Gewand hast Du dann halt ein eher starres Gewand. PhysX bei Nvidia-Karten ist aber ja eben dazu da, dass man zB 60 FPS hat und dann ZUsätzlich noch PhysX-Effekte nutzen kann, ohne dass die 60 FPS nennenswert runtergehen. 




> Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich gerade auf einer alten Radeon HD 5870 mit heißen 15fps Borderlands 2 mit hohen PhysX gespielt habe um das selber nachzuprüfen - und ja, alle PhysiX Effekte werden dargestellt (flüssiges Wasser, wehende Fahnen, umherfliegende Trümmer, etc)...
> Also muss entweder muss mich meine 5870er all die Jahre mit einer Nvidia Karte betrogen haben oder AMD trotzdem PhysX darstellen können


 Also, AMD-Karten haben kein PhysX, aber hier speziell bei BL2 hat der Spielehersteller es im Menü halt etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt: wenn Du ne Nvidia-Karte hast, dann läuft das über deren PhysX-Feature, und du hast kaum Leistungseinbußen. Wenn Du eine AMD-Karte wie die Radeon 5870 hast, dann übernimmt die CPU die PhysX-Effekt-Berechnung - und daher schafft der PC dann weniger FPS als wenn eine Karte von Nvidia hättest, die an sich gleichschnell wie die 5870 wäre.

Siehe auch hier: Borderlands 2 im Physx-Test mit 14 Grafikkarten und 7 Prozessoren  da sind in Tabelle 2 einige Karten von AMD wie die 7950 oder 7870, die gleich über 20 FPS weniger haben MIT PhysX aktiv als die GTX 660 Ti und GTX 670, die beide normalerweise nur ein paar Prozent schneller wären. Und zwar gehen die FPS nicht runter, weil die AMD-Karten wegen PhysX so schwächeln, sondern weil die CPU das zusätzlich machen muss eben weil die Karten das nicht können.

Das ist aber auch ungewöhnlich bei Borderlands 2: normalerweise kannst Du PhysX im Spiel nur aktivieren, wenn du eine Nvidia-Karte hast (u.a. auch weil Nvidia das aus Marketinggründen lieber sieht), und ohne PhysX fehlt normalerweise auch nicht viel an Effekten - auch da ist BL2 ein Sonderfall, weil da relativ viel einfach fehlt. 



Wegen Monitor: an sich braucht bisher niemand so eine Auflösung von 2560x1440, vor allem nicht zu dem Preis: der billigste mit der Auflösung kostet 400€, das ist doppelt so viel wie ein eh schon guter mit FullHD. und wegen 3D: mit 2560x1440 gibt es derzeit ohnehin noch keine für Nvidias 3D


----------



## Executor008 (5. August 2014)

Das erklärt dann so einiges 

Was ich bisher in den Weiten des Internets herausfinden konnte war eben dass wenn man die PhysX-Effekte in der .ini sozusagen 'erzwingt', die Berechnungen dafür vom CPU unter teils starken Leistungseinbußen vorgenommen werden. (es gibt da auch noch ne recht komplizierte Methode das von einer nebenherlaufenden Nvidia berechnen zu lassen, aber soweit ich weiß geht das bei den neuen Treibern für die Neuen Karten nicht mehr)

Es wäre an dieser Stelle interessant zu wissen, ob es einen Unterschied machen würde, eine CPU mit Grafikeinheit zu verwenden oder eine ohne ... 


Jedenfalls führt mich das zu einer konkreten Frage an Dich:

Denkst Du, es wäre technisch weitgehend möglich,- mit einer AMD-GK mit dickem Speicher und einem Xeon *any*
- Games wie ... erm ... Witcher 3, Skyrim mit Mods, Destiny, o.Ä. 'texturlastige' Spiele laufen zu haben
sowohl wie
- Spiele mit PhysX wie z.B. Borderlands 2/3 (welche ja nicht wirklich 'texturlastig' sind) von der CPU übernehmen zu lassen?         (von mir aus dann halt nicht auf ultra settings :3 )​

Dann hätte ich meine Wahl -finally- getroffen 
MfG Exe


ad Monitor: das scheint mir einleuchtend ... ohne Nvidia hätte sich das dann aber auch gelöst ^_^


----------



## svd (5. August 2014)

Bei aller Liebe zum Spiel, gerade "Borderlands 2" gehört zu der Kategorie Spiele, wo PhysX nur "faul" implementiert worden ist, wie ich es nenne. 

Mehr als die Effekte aus den quasi ersten Techdemos (wehendes Flatterzeug, Pseudopartikel (in Summe mehr als das, wenn überhaupt, zerstörte Objekt), Flüssigkeiten mit der Konsistent süchtigmachenden Hustensaftes für Kinder), siehst du ja fast nicht.
(Die, für mich, coolsten, weil sie die Welt wirklich bereichern, Effekte sind zB das APEX Clothing, die dynamischen volumetrischen Nebel und das fliegende Altpapier...)

Mit einer modernen Mehrkern CPU wie dem Xeon, läuft das wohl auch mit hohem PhysX Komplexitätsgrad erstaunlich gut.

Auf "3D Vision" würd ich nicht mehr so Wert legen. Wer in Zukunft 3D spielen möchte, wird das wohl mit dem "Occulus Rift" machen. Denn erst dieses Gerät kann dir das "mittendrin sein" vermitteln, wo mit "3D Vision", mMn, höchstens ein "dabei sein" möglich ist. 

Mit einem Xeon und einer Grafikkarte mit, fürs Geld, so viel brutal guter Leistung als möglich, machst du sicher nix falsch.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2014)

Executor008 schrieb:


> Es wäre an dieser Stelle interessant zu wissen, ob es einen Unterschied machen würde, eine CPU mit Grafikeinheit zu verwenden oder eine ohne ...


 sicher nicht, weil das erzwungene PhysX ja eben NICHT durch Grafikchip-"Technik" gemacht wird, sondern es rein CPU-basiert berechnet wird.



> Denkst Du, es wäre technisch weitgehend möglich,- mit einer AMD-GK mit dickem Speicher und einem Xeon *any*
> - Games wie ... erm ... Witcher 3, Skyrim mit Mods, Destiny, o.Ä. 'texturlastige' Spiele laufen zu haben
> sowohl wie
> - Spiele mit PhysX wie z.B. Borderlands 2/3 (welche ja nicht wirklich 'texturlastig' sind) von der CPU übernehmen zu lassen?         (von mir aus dann halt nicht auf ultra settings :3 )​


in jedem Fall, sofern es überhaupt noch mal neuere Games mit PhsyX-Effekten geben wird, die sich "lohnen"​


----------



## Executor008 (5. August 2014)

Wow, alle Fragen beantwortet, einer weiteren vernünftigen Seele geholfen!

Ich danke allen (besonders aber Herbboy), dass man mich hier so anständig und offen aufgeklärt hat 

Thumbs up, Exe


----------

